# Smoked Salmon Tomato Pizza



## Roxy (Oct 21, 2007)

Smoked Salmon Tomato Pizza:

1 prebaked thin Italian bread shell crust (10 ounces)
1 cup whipped cream cheese
4 ounces smoked salmon (lox), cut into thin strips
1 cup chopped tomato
1/4 cup chopped red onion
2 tablespoons capers, drained
2 tablespoons minced fresh parsley 
Pepper to taste

Place the crust on an ungreased 12-in. pizza pan. Bake at 450 for 8-10 minutes or until heated through. Spread with the cream cheese. Sprinkle with salmon, tomato, onion, capers, parsley and pepper. Cut into slices. Yield: 8 slices.


----------



## miniman (Oct 21, 2007)

Another way of doing salmon pizza is to use the salmon as a base.

Cut strips of salmon and arrange them  to make a circle (about 5 -10cm diameter). Cover with tomato sauce and add toppings, we used mozzerella topped with anchovies and olives


----------

